# Chinese Slingshot ordered... can't wait.



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Nifty looking little shooter, can't wait to test it out. Ordered it with some black tubes. ... (oops... some issue with attaching a picture...)

http://i.imgur.com/u2qSwWNl.jpg


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a fun shooter. Congratulations


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I got one of those 

Its different... Like that it looked like some sort of gas canister tool.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I agree, it's a looker. Ordered one a while ago ... a lot of thought went into the design - I like the 'thumb pad' idea. It's heavier than anticipated and you may want to partially wrap the handle for comfort. *


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

I like the tool like look. Hope it's sturdy though.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - Its way more than sturdy enough. You could bludgeon someone with it. The sights on it are actually very nice - and bands lock into the grooves well. Its a very nicely made frame. Its pretty heavy as its all solid stainless steel.

I found it very slippery (think it may even be teflon coated - like some baking trays), and the handle section is quite small so a wrap would be a very good idea. I find that I support the side of the tab (almost wrap my thumb around the outside) and not on it. But I do have fairly large hands. If I get my hands on a grinder at some stage I may scallop the side tab...

Alfred E. Monkeyniples - do you find the same thing?


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Ah good, it will come wrapped like a doll. May unwrap it a bit... I found the typical Chinese wrapping too think/funny looking.

Nice to hear it will be sturdy and such... considering the crazy low price I paid for it... 4 US$ ! (I order stuff directly from Taobao, thousands of choices)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - Mine cost me 15! Also came naked...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> LOL - Its way more than sturdy enough. You could bludgeon someone with it. The sights on it are actually very nice - and bands lock into the grooves well. Its a very nicely made frame. Its pretty heavy as its all solid stainless steel.
> 
> I found it very slippery (think it may even be teflon coated - like some baking trays), and the handle section is quite small so a wrap would be a very good idea. I find that I support the side of the tab (almost wrap my thumb around the outside) and not on it. But I do have fairly large hands. If I get my hands on a grinder at some stage I may scallop the side tab...
> 
> Alfred E. Monkeyniples - do you find the same thing?


*Good observations Matt. Shortly after it arrived, I knew it's not for me and already found a home for it ... a friend with thumb issues. I try to keep just 3 or 4 favorites, the rest don't stay around ... used to have a bunch but it became distracting.*

*Not wanting to dampen your enthusiasm Talos, this might become one of your favorites. Trying to narrow my focus.*

*Onyx discovered this style over 2 years ago but it wasn't being exported. Then, a right hand hold was introduced first. The ad wasn't clear, bought it hoping it was ambidextrous - nope, sold it right away. About 6 months later, the above left hand hold appeared in various Chinese markets so I ordered. Think it was about 12 bux and naked. *

*Dankung offers a polished stainless ambi version for (yikes) 57 bux ... looks slippery. **http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/platinum-color-slingshot_1694*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks AeMn - When I first saw it thought it looked amazing and imagined it would be awesome. I can shoot it and its OK (but not as it's intended) - but its not better than the X6. So just shoot those instead. I keep it as a back-up - but may modify when I get the chance.

Talos - with any luck it works for you. Think with my years of shooting a certain way its difficult to change...


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

It will be only my second* slingshot, so I am pliable as a little baby. 

*though a third one is on its way  very affordable hobby... so far.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - I've got a whole collection of them now. Starting to find I gravitate to a handful of them.

Its probably the cheapest spot I have ever tried - but probably the one I've spent the most on...


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Just received it, I will take some pics. I love it, the thumbrest is super useful.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Also got another one, (the sheep one) but I don't really like the feel of that one so far.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The sheep on is nice. Been looking to get one for a while.

You shot the thumb tab one yet?


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes, still getting the hang if it. Added some wrapping to make the draw a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Ok, I just ordered 10 meters of tubes... as the provided tubes with the slingshot are way too short... can't find an anchor point due to the short pull. I love the slingshot itself though.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - Chinese looped bands are extremely short... Cut them off and use as pseudo-tapered tubes. They are just long enough to work.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm on a Make America Great Again kick and supporting our President in his quest to bring back American Manufactures. I'm on a boycott and not buying Chinese slingshots. I'd rather support our U.S. slingshot makers.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Added some Chinese leather to the Chinese slingshot. It's great, it's fantastic.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The way thats done looks amazing. I may copy you. Very cool.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

I am now waiting for new tubes. I can't hit anything with the tubes that came with it. The draw weight is not doable, no way to hold the slingshot steady and it's just scary to shoot like that. I am a newbie, but a big guy... How can those small Chinese shoot with such tough tubes? Or is it just a fluke - the tubes that came with it being so short and tough to pull?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I am using the same bands that came on mine as single tubes - they still way too powerful for 9.5mm steel balls. Its not nice rubber at all - and the short length as looped is ridiculous - shoot safe.

If you can try using 1632 looped bands - you'll be surprised how well they work (2040 is also very good).


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also - one thing actually. Once you have proper bands on it - you may find the sheep one suddenly works... some frames don't feel good in the hand until they are under tension.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Finally get the hang of it, due to the short tubes the anchor point lays now in front of the chin. (low base of my thumb just touching my chin) I also gave the sheep one a leather wrapping. Finished off with some Sno Seal to bring the leather to life. All this, (2 slingshots) including leather, spending only 20 bucks... Very happy with the result (the look) and quality time spent. (and will spend)


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

@ Mattwalt "Also - one thing actually. Once you have proper bands on it - you may find the sheep one suddenly works... some frames don't feel good in the hand until they are under tension."

You are right, the sheep one is actually easier to shoot than the other (thumbpad) one, now that it is wrapped in leather... much easier to shoot than before.... but I'll keep trying to get better with the thumbpad one, cause I like the model / shape very much. Both are lovely shooters, and I can't get over the fact that it was so affordable to buy. Really nice.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

As a result - I got my thumb one out again. Like you I like how it looks (a lot)

But the one I have thats similar to the sheep one I shoot more - as its more comfortable.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Talos do you have the link to the ram's head purchase still? Thanks.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes, but it's directly from China (Taobao) so I use a "middleman" site to place the order on Taobao which makes really easy to overcome the language barrier, and it will enable to pay with PayPal. I ordered tons of stuff that way. Hold on, I will get the links for you and anyone else who may be interested.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have absolutely no issues buying from China. I went on the Taobao website (there is an English version) but its still very difficult to navigate - I found the rams head but the miniature version only,.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Ok, this is the link: https://world.taobao.com/item/544477972956.htm?fromSite=main

So, save this link and go to bhiner.com and set up an account (free of charge), then when in bhiner, you can copy - paste the taobao link and then you order INSIDE bhiner.

Then just follow the instructions of bhiner... if you have any questions let me know. (they will charge a modest fee as a middlemen... but its really worth it as you can pay with PayPal and they will place the order with the seller or ask the seller any questions you may have. So no issues with any language/payment barriers.

(the seller will send the order to bhiner's warehouse, and bhiner will then post the package to you) Highly recommended. (prices are in yuan)


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Here is the link for the other model. (you can combine orders) https://world.taobao.com/item/550107560577.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a230r.1.14.214.76bf523vdR61O&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail

Take note this model will come with a small blemish... like a tiny scratch... that's why its so cheap. Its perfect though.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Talos said:


> Here is the link for the other model. (you can combine orders) https://world.taobao.com/item/550107560577.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a230r.1.14.214.76bf523vdR61O&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
> Take note this model will come with a small blemish... like a tiny scratch... that's why its so cheap. Its perfect though.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Talos said:


> Talos said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the link for the other model. (you can combine orders) https://world.taobao.com/item/550107560577.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a230r.1.14.214.76bf523vdR61O&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
> > Take note this model will come with a small blemish... like a tiny scratch... that's why its so cheap. Its perfect though.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Tiny scratches in that area only on the piece ordered.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

How do you get around on Taobao? I searched slingshot and got everything but. Is there an English translation?


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Ah, good question... Google translate my friend, and patience searching: use these two Chinese characters as search term on Taobao; 弹弓 (copy paste) enjoy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks Talos - looking into trying this out - great info!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

tried an hour translating Chinese in order to purchase one of these, i cant i give up!!


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Let us know the result of the search.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've gone through Bhiner - have a quote in progress


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice, check after a day or two, then check out the quote.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

What you ordered, the ram's head? (to answer your question below... not sure, didn't test it yet whether its magnetic... also I don't know how much the shipping fee would be, as I live in Hong Kong... so for me its very cheap, shipping wise. (I even get the orders via courier)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah the Ram's head - hopefully the international shipping costs don't change the price too much.

BTW - is it magnetic (should be slightly)?


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah the Ram's head - hopefully the international shipping costs don't change the price too much.
> 
> BTW - is it magnetic (should be slightly)?


Hi Matt, did your order arrive? I am curious whether you like the slingshot.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Boom - arrived yesterday. I took a gamble on one I suspected was the same - Was wrapped etc. and under £5. Under the wrap its the same - its steel and its a great little frame.

I like.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Was the shipping fee not too bad?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Free


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow, that's great. Neat way to overcome ordering from Tao Bao. (language / payment issues)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - actually with Tao Bao (Great system you showed us actually - really does work well) - though when going through shipping there were extra charges, and required cash 'charging' so decided to ditch that option. So did some digging - found someone which looked like were selling the same ones but almost the same as the original vendor with shipping included, but wrapped. The description added up - so took the risk. Luckily paid off. So I'm happy got it all worked out.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

(also posted in the review section) but I thought it would be appropriate to mention it in this tread as well.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Talos said:


> I am now waiting for new tubes. I can't hit anything with the tubes that came with it. The draw weight is not doable, no way to hold the slingshot steady and it's just scary to shoot like that. I am a newbie, but a big guy... How can those small Chinese shoot with such tough tubes? Or is it just a fluke - the tubes that came with it being so short and tough to pull?


Almost every Chinese tube shooter I have bought (too many to count) came with a band set too short for a full draw. Some of these were high end expensive products. By full draw I mean just to my anchor point which is my cheekbone. It's VERY typical with the Chinese tube shooters so yours is no fluke. As to how they use the bands or tubes that came with them in China I suspect they either don't use them at all or they don't shoot from a full draw. I know darn well their arms are not that short


----------

